# Airtel FUP Limit Warning



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2012)

I am getting this from past 2 days.. I have selected "you can continue as per your selected plan" but still the message comes back after say 6 hrs. its really frustrating as this page comes up in middle of browsing... 

*img826.imageshack.us/img826/6649/atbill.png


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 8, 2012)

Well, there's a twitter campaign for it btw: Tell Airtel 150GB is not enough!


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Jul 8, 2012)

they r marketing their smartbytes


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 8, 2012)

i am confused, in twitter campaign they say airtel does not pay for more speed but bandwidth. But previously i read ISPs pay for speed and not bandwidth.

when they lay the network infrastructure, obvious measurement is speed. Then where does the question of bandwidth come from.


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2012)

They are trying to sell you extra data amount for stupendous costs, like 449/- for 10GB, that's airtel, a POS company, redirecting users like that.

Reliance also redirects you to their site everytime you connect the 3g connection.


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 8, 2012)

hey for good I am not getting redirected but I am getting this spam  mails atleast twice a week in my inbox..  don't know what to do. 

but am really thinking to move to 2MBPS plan with 30 GB cap.. better then one am using now..


----------



## theserpent (Jul 8, 2012)

Hmm from the past 1 month im getting 1 MBPS UL For 600.The smartbytes page shows remaing 25 gb for the last many days.Though i downloaded more than 5 gb


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2012)

@theserpent donot worry. By the time you reach the end of bandwidth I think you will be greeted with reduced speed


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2012)

im getting really pi$$ed now.. 

one questions. does this come up only on http/s connection when on a browser or somewhere in the middle ?? I dont want to get disconnected in middle of my gaming section


----------



## roady (Jul 8, 2012)

Wait so.. airtel isn't actually charged extra when delivering various speeds? And it's charged only on the basis of bandwidth usage? That's crap then. Wonder why there isn't much hoopla going about it...


----------



## theserpent (Jul 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> @theserpent donot worry. By the time you reach the end of bandwidth I think you will be greeted with reduced speed



.Last month i downloaded more than 30 gb still got 1 mbps 



RCuber said:


> im getting really pi$$ed now..
> 
> one questions. does this come up only on http/s connection when on a browser or somewhere in the middle ?? I dont want to get disconnected in middle of my gaming section



I think i got this once in steam[not sure] dont remember.I guess it happened when i was seeing some ones profile


----------

